# mantella identification



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Anyone know what kind of mantellas these are and what sex they are. They were sold to my dad as green mantellas but i dont know much about mantellas im more into darts.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Dont think i posted the picture right the first time.


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

Looks like Betsileo to me, and I would guess that the one on the right is female and 50/50 on the left one.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

The frog on the left is Mantella viridis, on the right is betsileo. Nice fat mantellas, get them some mates, cycle them, and get them breeding! Good luck,


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

Definantly could be Viridis on the left, sometimes they are hard to tell apart, I have seen betselio that resemble viridis and vice versa. My viridis have much more green to them and different leg patterns and my betsileo has the leg pattern that the frog on the left has. Check Staniszewski's Mantellas book on page 168 for a similar betsileo.


----------

